# Tips for Newborn/Hospital photography



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey yal!

So I've picked your brains a bit and have learned SO SO much. On to the next question!

So my best friend and I are pregnant together! I'm 28 weeks and she is 33 weeks. Well today she asked me if I would go to the hospital and photograph their family and their new peanut! She's my bff and I want to do a good job. So I was wondering what tips yal have for photographing in a recovery room setting...

Here is the equipment I have/will have then:
canon t2i
stock lens 18-55
stock lens 55-250
nifty fifty 1.8 
Tamron 17-50 2.8
430 ex ii -external flash
43" Reflector

[h=1]ePhoto 1800-Watt Photography Video 3 Point Lighting Photo Umbrella Light Kit Video Studio Portrait Photo Lighting Set VL9003K[/h]http://www.amazon.com/ePhoto-1800-Watt-Photography-Lighting-Umbrella/dp/B004Q7LFZC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354914164&sr=8-3&keywords=1800+watt+photography+lighting+studio+kit 

Questions:

Do any of yal have some websites/portfolios that I could look at to get some different ideas of shots to get... I have plenty of ideas in my head but its always great to see things too.

I would think bouncing my flash would be better then using that craptastic lighting kit... Correct? lol

I def understand that I should try to go with the most natural light. I haven't delivered in this hospital nor seen this one. I'm hoping their recovery rooms will have awesome windows. The hopsitals in my area are directly ON lake superior and all the offices over look the lake so I'm hoping that I'll have that kick ass lighting 

How the hell do you capture those cute little feet, little hands etc etc... I've tried it a few times and I just don't get it. They always tend to be oof, I've used the nifty fifty. Would my new lens the tamron 17-50 work better for this? I can show examples of whats happening if yal would like but I just don't get that nice SHARP look.

Well that's all the Questions I can think of off the top of my head right now...

Any ideas, recommendations would be awesome!! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 7, 2012)

Becky ,

Shoot with the 17-50 and the 50. That way if lighting is bad you have faster lenses. Keep the reflector at the house. It is big, intimidating, big, and big! It would just get it the way. As you said, use a bounce card or point the flash directly at the ceiling.

For inspiration: Flickr: Wee Ones
Flickr: Newborn posing inspiration group

My All-Time Favorite: Fragile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Good Luck, Make it Count!

-GW


----------



## pollutia (Dec 19, 2012)

Open all the blinds and use a low aperture.
Position the baby where there is not a lot of clutter and distraction
Take some detail shots of the baby and the room.
Step back and take a picture of the entire room.
Take some pictures with the baby and Mom.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2012)

Contact the hospital and find out what their rules are. Many places consider DSLRs to be "professional" gear, regardless of the circumstance, and limit, or even prohibit its use.


----------

